# Leupold Mark AR Mod 1



## Ladder Guy (Sep 8, 2013)

Well I searched the threads and couldnt find anything on this optic.
I was wondering if anyone has real life experience with the Leupold Mark AR Mod 1 3-9x. Looking to get one to replace my elcan on a trip and was wondering your thoughts.
Thanks


----------

